# Building Quattra sport



## xevious (Sep 22, 2002)

I'm trying to build Zziplex new Quattra Sport as tournament rod. 
I got ring spacing from zziplex, but ,if any one has
a better recomandation or good result, please let me know about guide spacing, ring type, ring size and etc.... 
I'd like try different types of setting before I build the rod. 
In advance, I'll appreciate any response or reply. 
Thanks.
Kwang.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

The ring spacings for the Quattra you were given by Zziplex were developed in the 80's when Terry Carroll, Les Baldry and myself were casting huge distances with this rod. Trust me, been there done that, the spacings you have from Zziplex are the most suited to this rod on the field. Just make sure you use a 30mm striper guide and don't use too light a ring, you need a little weight to make the rod bend a little easier - BB


----------



## xevious (Sep 22, 2002)

Hi! Black Beard.
Thanks for the reply. I see what you say.
While ago, I saw your Quattra sport rod picture you post on
other fishing board, and it has a striper guide on top of the butt section. However, according to the spacing I have, the last guide should be 90 inch from tip top of the rod, which locates a striper guide on the bottom part of the top section and no guide on butt. Should I just follow the guide spacing except last one(striper guide) and put a striper guide after some try? or would you recommand striper guide spacing? 
I plan to use Fuji(Hardloy-narrow and long guide foot) BSVLG type rings, is it too light? If so, could you recommend me any other type?

Once again, Thank you very much for the reply. 
Kwang,


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Kwang , I recently aquired a quattra sport ,it is a non typical design that Terry did in the mid to late 90's . It has a tapered butt and a spigot joint . Is his new blank back to the classic design with a parallel butt and push in tip joint ?


----------



## xevious (Sep 22, 2002)

Hi! conman.
I don't know about the difference between new and old even though I would like know and see the differences. 
Let me just descibe how mine looks like.
It's 14 feet including built-in reducer and tip is 8 feet. 
I think butt is paralle which means same outside diameter from the bottom to the top of the butt section (but top part of the butt is little bit thicker). It has same type of joint as my syncro or other my zziplex fishing rod. 
terry said it is just same as old one but he built with newer carbon material. 
If you want to see picture, I'll post or send you the picture when I get home from work. 
I cannot stand to build the rod and try, but I'm trying to be patient to gather some more information like type of guide and size. I'll follow what black beard said,but I am still thinking about types of guide. 
Thanks.
Kwang,


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

That's a big quattra , wonder if it is the back caster version .
I would go with Bmnag alconite guides myself , a full set is about $40 including tip . Start with a 30 ,25,20,16 and the remainder as 12.


----------

